# Lever Which one



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Ok I am looking for Lever pro's and Con's I don't want L.R


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

W.T.F.


----------



## Endless River (Nov 12, 2014)

Got a budget man. Me has been thinking along the same lines since I am getting a small ppi claim next week and don't know whether to blow it all or buy something small like one of them la pavini things


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No la pav can't stand the look of them you are right it's a thing,haha forgot to mention budget whats that haha


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

No budget? Get a manument!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The profitec 800 looks nice

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/profitec-800-hand-lever-machine-with-pid-control.html

The other option is to see if there is a small 1 group using the San Marco group, it's the same group the ACS Vostok uses...lovely group. Or simply wait until eventually ACS bring out a 1 group twin boiler Vostok.

Yes, or the Manument, saw one at host...looked fantastic and as if it was about to take off!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cool plus I need a Flat Grinder


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

You could always go vintage.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> You could always go vintage.


 Lovely. Look at this beast they're also selling...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-GX-Traditional-Commercial-lever-espresso-coffee-machine-not-faema-mazzer/303124485209?hash=item4693a09459:g:EsUAAOSwKyRarlOa


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

catpuccino said:


> Lovely. Look at this beast they're also selling...
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-GX-Traditional-Commercial-lever-espresso-coffee-machine-not-faema-mazzer/303124485209?hash=item4693a09459:g:EsUAAOSwKyRarlOa


Ooh looks like it does filter coffee too!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Jony said:


> Cool plus I need a Flat Grinder


Might have one available for you soon....

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Keep me posted.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

'I don't want LR'..... I'm still pondering why not...what is your reasoning behind this?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Because I want something else that it's not all about L.R if you know what I mean, I actually like the Vostok but it's 5k and a two group. Conti 2 group on Torr toys. And I need a Flat Grinder for filter its my go to morning ritual.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Jony said:


> Because I want something else that it's not all about L.R if you know what I mean, I actually like the Vostok but it's 5k and a two group. Conti 2 group on Torr toys. And I need a Flat Grinder for filter its my go to morning ritual.


 Shifting the V off are we mate?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Agree other brands are available... It's just a case of finding what will sit comfortably with you...financially & ascetically...good luck


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Keeping the V and Money wise not really a issue but something I like


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Single group Conti cc-100 is a dipper, which in practice means after multiple shots is getting hotter almost steam temp coming out of boiler and requires a small "heating" flush for the group as, though attached directly to boiler, does help. Loved the engineering on the one I had for a while and was super consistent over 2-3 shots (the 2& up group versions have a thermosiphon rather than dipper).

Vostok 1 group, been waiting years to hear of that one, may not wish to hold your breath, best of on your search though.

John


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I know shame the Vostok quite like it, but will keep my eyes peeled, cheers Jony


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok so you were at the lever day, what machines did you like, are you up for a vintage machine ? What size do you want? Spring or no spring?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Spring and no vintage.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jony said:


> Spring and no vintage.


 So loads of options for you

Electra micro casa

quickmill veloce

profitec 800

bezzera strega

londinium L1 (used as you are not interested In the LR)

pontevecchio

if you can plumb in

bosco

conti cc100

quicikmill achilles

izzo Alex leva

hope this gives you some suggestions, all of these are 1 groups


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

love my Alex Izzo Valexia Leva, it's a tank!









and so simple at the same time!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hasi said:


> love my Alex Izzo Valexia Leva, it's a tank!
> 
> View attachment 36385
> 
> ...


 So is that ZM!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

La Marzocco are releasing the Leva 1 group this year I believe. Will be expensive but looks a very good option.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Had a look a handbrake on morris minor looks better


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Jony said:


> Had a look a handbrake on morris minor looks better


Shame its not as cheap

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not to worry I am in no rush. Got loads on at the moment, like not being out for 10 days super bored just buy stuff I don't need online when themeds kick in haha


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I like the Izzo or the Conti CC but does the conti tip over? even something second hand, I did want the L.C but it's never going to happen


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Planter said:


> La Marzocco are releasing the Leva 1 group this year I believe. Will be expensive but looks a very good option.


 I think £9000+ for a 1 group is just a little expensive. I could buy a rare 1 group Gaggia Internazionale or maybe even a Pavoni Concorso if it pops up for that price.

I like the Izzo group a lot. They use the La San Marco 53/55mm group and that produces an excellent shot. My favorite local bar used a 4 group San Marco 85 Leva and my hands on experience with it tells me you would likely enjoy it as well. I am not sure if Izzo has this but the LSM machines have a lever safety that allows you to let go of the lever without the portafilter and it will safely uncock itself. The routine of the barista at my bar is actually based around this, pulling flushes with no portafilter and multitasking with something else.









Me personally I am the Bosco fan, but that is me being biased since I lived 20 minutes from their workshop at one point. Default machine comes with autofill, a modified CMA/Astoria group, standard wands, and requires plumbing with the water inlet and drain. I would not trade it for the world!

View attachment 34520


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

> 10 hours ago, Jony said:I did want the L.C but it's never going to happen


 Who on earth told you that


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I actually read it on maybe google some where yes I know have had one, not true then


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@coffeechap

I have one of these! they were initially supplied to dealers only as a demonstrator for the two and three groups, but I am happy to answer any questions that you may have. It is in my workshop as my Day to day machine and paired to one of my customised mazzer royals.

I love the lever action on these, however it really needs to be bolted down to a unit top to prevent the machine tipping forward, unless you are particularly careful! ( this does not happen on the two and three groups due to the weight involved.

I can do some more detailed photos for you guys if you are interested but it wont be until later in the week.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jony said:


> I actually read it on maybe google some where yes I know have had one, not true then


 That's no what I said but feel free to misquote me, I said who told you he LC was never going to happen, I certainly recall saying the CC 1 group was prone to tipping, no sure if thwnproduvtion version is any different though! That same machine was at another forum event at race a few years ago.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's been so many years and not much update, miss quote so does it need bolting down it was on my list I quite like it. L1 was a bit of a joke some things just go over peoples head if you know what I mean.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Having had the CC100 lever above in my care for a while I never managed to tip it. I think to do that you would have to pull at the lever horizontally rather than vertically, and quite violently at that, with an empty boiler as well.

John


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you, when your spending it needs to be right do you agree.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Conti cantilever mechanism is superb though


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Agree but you may want to also consider the L1 in the for sale section as well. If you were to plumb this in would be far more temperature stable than the CC100 (see comments earlier above)

Good luck in your search

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

ooh, now, put the conti lever mechanism (just the top bit / piston) on a Londinium (or 2) 

John


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

You Savages you lot are.

Off to bed up at 4am to watch the Gypsy King beat him.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

May be this.

https://www.torrtoys.com/outlet/conti-lever-cc101-2ryg6-pbj4d


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Jony

All joking aside if were given the option of Londinium 1 in the for sale section or the conti cc 100/1, for consistency of shot, would go for the Londinium (not even factoring in price difference). Love the engineering of the lever mechanism on the conti and is a big beasty to boot. if however you want almost silent operation (no pump) either plumb in the L1 or go with the conti which can only be plumbed in

Hope of help

John


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you for the reply.


----------

